# Tennessee Walker or Missouri Fox Trotter?



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

I like Fox Trotters.

Info about them:
http://www.mfthba.com/AboutTheBreed.htm

When I had to bord my horses, the BO had a stallion and mares he bred.

I was in LOVE with his Fox Trotter stud lol. Ohmylord. He was tall, an amazing dapple gray and was built beautifully. The month right before we left, one of his mares had the most beautiful black and white colt i've ever seen. That little ****** was so cute. 

The BO let my mother trail ride a cute little gray mare. Said she was amazing to ride.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

i likeTWH better..I guess its this way bc thats what im mostly around where I live there's not that many foxtrotters down around my area


----------



## DashsCrackerjack (Dec 3, 2007)

I like MFT's better.

Here is some info -

Missouri Fox Trotting Horse

The Easy Riding Versatile Breed Developed in the Ozarks 

The Missouri Fox Trotting Horse was developed in the rugged Ozark hills during the 19th century by settlers who needed easy riding, durable mounts that could travel long distances at a sure-footed, ground consuming gait. 

Missouri achieved statehood in 1821 and the pioneers who poured across the Mississippi River and settled in the Ozarks came largely from Tennessee, Kentucky, and Virginia. Naturally they brought along saddle horses popular in those areas. It soon became apparent that horse able to perform the easy, broken gait called the Fox Trot were the most useful in the rocky, forest covered hills of the Ozarks and selective breeding for the Fox Trot gait began. 

Easy gaited stock imported to our nation's shores during the Colonial era left their genetic imprint on the Fox Trotting Horses of the Ozarks, the American Saddle Horses of Kentucky, and the Walking Horses of Tennessee. Some 19th century standouts such as the Canadian born stallion, Tom Hal, made sizable contributions to the easy gaited horses of all three regions. 

The distinguished characteristic of the Missouri Fox Trotting Horse is the Fox Trot gait; the horse walks with the front feet and trots with the hind feet. This extremely sure footed gait gives the rider little jar since the hind feet slide into place. The Fox Trot is a rhythm gait and the horse can maintain it for long periods of time with little fatigue. The Missouri Fox Trotter also performs a rapid flat foot walk and a delightful canter. 

Fox Trotters became the using horse of the Ozarks. They were the favorite mounts of cattlemen, country doctors, sheriffs, and tax assessors before improved roads and cars appeared on the scene. 

Missouri ranks number two in the nation in cow-calf operations and Missouri Fox Trotting Horses are historically tied to the grazing cattle industry of the Ozarks. When automobiles made horses almost obsolete in the everyday lives of most Ozarkians, Missouri Fox Trotting Horses survived largely because the cattlemen of the region continued to use and breed them. Old Fox, one of the breed's most influential sires, was a chestnut stallion that spent his adult life trailing cattle in southern Missouri and northern Arkansas early in this century. 

Stamina, soundness, and gentle disposition were serious considerations in the breeding of Fox Trotting Horses by pioneer families in the Ozarks. 

Missouri Fox Trotters make excellent mounts for children and beginning riders because of their quiet dispositions and willingness to please. Their smooth gaits eliminate the "bouncing" that inexperienced riders suffer when riding hard trotting breeds. 

The Missouri Fox Trotting Horse Breed Association was founded in 1948 at Ava, Missouri by fifteen men concerned with preserving this unique breed. After a number of horses were registered in the Douglas County area, a fire destroyed the secretary's home along with the stud book and records. 

Increasing interest in Missouri Fox Trotters as show and pleasure horses brought about a reorganization of the breed association in 1958. Today there are more an 42,283 registered Missouri Fox Trotters located in the United States and Canada. 


Trail riders across the nation who participated in treks through mountain ranges are rapidly discovering what U.S. Forest Rangers have known for years; Missouri Fox Trotters have no equal when it comes to delivering an easy, sure-footed, willing ride on hazardous terrain. 

The breed's national headquarters and Hall of Fame are located on a beautiful 67 acres showground nestled in the hills just outside of Ava, Missouri. The breed association annually hosts a Three Year Old Futurity Show in June and the six-day Celebration Show in the Fall. The Celebration, which crowns the champions of the breed, has been an exciting annual event since 1959.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I have two TN Walkers. I dont know much about the Fox Trotters but I really do love my TNW's.

They have an awesome smooth, non-bouncy gait, which is just what I need. I broke my back when I was a teenager, so being able to ride again, at something other than just a walk, without being in pain is a miracle for me.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

The breeds are so similar in conformation and temperment, its kind of hard to say I prefer one over the other.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Seems like there both about equally liked


----------



## BudCap (Jan 7, 2008)

My Buddy is a MFT X QH. He is so much fun and can do a lot more than just give a comfortable ride. I use him as gaming horse and he does quite well. He is a smaller horse though, only about 14.2hh. People thought it was amusing that I was gaming a gaited horse, until I placed in a few things, they were quiet it after that. He does well in barrels and poles, and dominates in egg and spoon. 8)


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

well honestly i like them both and my last horse was a tennesee walker.His name was Harley and he was my best bud but the lady at the barn sold him because they needed money.  Its sad but then i think about it if he never got sold i would have never gotten to see my buddy Junior. 

Well i say it all depends because in both breeds there are the goods and bads. If you get a tennessee walker you have to watch out for those horses that are too excited. *cough* Harley*cough* Some of them dance constantly and if you just let loose of the reins then they are so calm but then there are the other ones like my friends horse Joe....honestly i don't know if i should use him as an example since i think he is mixed with a pony of some sort. But yea he's the calmest horse ever and when my friend rides in faster gaits she barely moves because he is so smooth. I haven't had a personal experience with a MFT but i have heard about them and they are very similar to TWH so i don't know which one to tell you is better i guess you'll have to make that decision on your own.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> well honestly i like them both and my last horse was a tennesee walker.His name was Harley and he was my best bud but the lady at the barn sold him because they needed money.  Its sad but then i think about it if he never got sold i would have never gotten to see my buddy Junior.
> 
> Well i say it all depends because in both breeds there are the goods and bads. If you get a tennessee walker you have to watch out for those horses that are too excited. *cough* Harley*cough* Some of them dance constantly and if you just let loose of the reins then they take off but then there are the other ones like my friends horse Joe....honestly i don't know if i should use him as an example since i think he is mixed with a pony of some sort. But yea he's the calmest horse ever and when my friend rides in faster gaits she barely moves because he is so smooth. I haven't had a personal experience with a MFT but i have heard about them and they are very similar to TWH so i don't know which one to tell you is better i guess you'll have to make that decision on your own.


----------



## luvmystandardbred27 (Oct 24, 2007)

Tennessee Walking Horses all the way! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Foxtrotters all the way!! You gottta love them!  We have 8 of them and they are wonderful, I love riding them and being around them. Their very smart, sweet, willing to please and hard working. They are natutally gaited with a diagonal gait instead of a lateral gait, they walk with the front feet and trot with the back. They also slide their back feet into place instead hitting the ground with a jarring impact, and they always have at least one foot on the ground. They stand anywhere from 14' to 16'3 hands and they come in almost any color you can think of. This is a good place to go for more information on them: Foxtrottersales.com after you get there look in the Ranch directory, and you can go to any of the sites there, email anyone you like if you would like to talk to someone, everyone we've met so far have been very friendly are are glad to talk about their horses! I like the TWH's, but the Foxtrottter's are byfar my favorite!! Let us know which one you pick


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

DashsCrackerjack said:


> I like MFT's better.
> 
> Here is some info -
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for the info, I had never truly heard about that one 'til now.


----------



## maryccarey (Jan 21, 2008)

I have recently purchased a MO Foxtrotter. I had never ridden one before. She is AMAZING to ride. smoooooooth. She's trotting in the hindquarters and fast walking in the front, giving a gliding motion. She's great on trail. She's not afraid of anything (yet!).


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't stand either.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Harlee-

Can you explain why you 'can't stand either"? Have you ever ridden one? Had any experience with one? Just wanting to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh yes, sorry, I really just don't like the look of them or the way they move. No offense to anyone who rides them, I'm more of a Quarter Horse person. Sorry to anyone I offended.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

No offense taken at all! That's what's wonderful about this forum..we can say what we want! Funny you say you don't like the look of them. Most people see mine and instantly think quarter horse. He is extremely muscualr with a huge hip. Great horse. The gait is wonderful but they also move like any other horse!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I just think their heads are very big and their bodies just don't support them.


----------

